# Great place to find driftwood



## tivas (Nov 23, 2005)

Went fishing today, as I do most weekends, and took some time to look at the pieces of driftwood that collected around the boat ramp. I found some excellent little pieces that literally finished my 7 month old terrarium and noticed some larger pieces that would be ideal for a new terrarium. There were a ton of pieces of all shapes and sizes! If you live near a lake, take a look around the boat ramp ;-).


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Be sure to clean those! There are plenty of ways described on this board if you search through the forums.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

thats where i got the driftwood for my first vivarium. Was out on the lake, and certain spots had tons of driftwood, i spent about 15 minutes searching for wood, came back with a box with, lol. 

I just scurbbed them with a rbsuh and baked em in the oven first, put em in my tank, and they worked great. one piece really made the entire tank.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That's the only way I do drift wood. Either by getting dead pieces of tree from a wooded area, or from wading out into the water and pulling it in. I'm too hard headed to spend money on wood for a tank unless it's an incredible piece of wood.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Im going to have to start doing this then. I live walking distance (a long walking distanc, but walking distance nonetheless) from a river. Too bad I'm in such a worthless state which gives no fun wildlife (like tree frogs for example). Maybe I should go soon while it's still a bit cold out to avoid ticks. 


Ill just have to make sure I dont pick up any poisonous wood, and to make sure I look upstream from the sewage processing part... gross.


----------



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

Ive collected all my wood for the last twenty years in your worthless state and found some killer pieces, right now with the river so low its a great time to collect as well.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Very good news. Maybe I'll try and get out by the end of the week to look for some pieces. 


...I still think it's a worthless state though. ^____^


----------

